# HiFonics series VII Gemini & Hercules pair



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

These are mine.
Will take $300 plus actual shipping for DIY members.

Old School Hifonics Series VII Gemini and Hercules Pair | eBay


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

Nice amps!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah,I bought them to keep for myself but all my others are series VIII's so they are oddballs for me.
I still have that old school blood that makes buy everything I see like this knowing I will never use them.
I will probably be selling off a few more things over the Winter.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Any offers?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

$250 + shipping.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

$250 shipped.
Unless you live in BFE.


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Any references? I may take those.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone else?

Ive been getting lots of questions about these on Ebay but would rather sell them here.

These were not amps that I repaired.Even though these were working when I pulled them I still put them on the bench and scoped them out.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SilkySlim said:


> Any references? I may take those.


 Atomic(Randy) is one of the most respected members of this board don`t hesitate dealing with him.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Monday bump.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anybody?
I can go $240 shipped but that's about it.
At this price I will probably wont break even depending on shipping.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Monday bump.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I still have these.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Payday bump.

$235 shipped if you gift it Paypal.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Price slash.

$225 shipped in the US.


----------

